
Ask HN: Doing a master in CS with engineering background? - great_psy
I hope to get some advice regarding my career choice.<p>I got a Batchelor in engineering(robotics) and I am currently half way though my master of Computer Science.<p>I am considering dropping out and looking at jobs. Main reason is because this feels like a job, except I am not getting paid. I work about 10 hrs a day right now, given classes, lab work and TA. 
I’be had a year long internship so I did get to see what a more corporate environment is like, and there is little difference in my experience.<p>In terms of opportunities down the road, will finishing the masters (1 year left) be worth it compared to working for this one year?<p>I intend to work at startups and smaller for the next 5 years at least, and move into a more entrepreneurial direction.<p>I live in Canada, and doing undergrad and grad at top 5 uni in the country (did not change schools). I’ve also worked in this lab in undergrad so I have 2 years of research experience now, but no publications.<p>Any advice would be great. Cheers
======
apsicle123
If you want to work you should work. In terms of benefits from a master's I'd
say you get a bit of financial bonus and your resume gets passed over less
often.

But if you're going to be working at startups, it's way more important to just
know what you're doing (i.e. get jobs under your belt). My advice is: If you
think the master's is helping you do that better than work, then keep at it,
otherwise, start applying / interviewing and see where it takes you.

------
nicholas73
Your career trajectory can be amplified with each job stepping stone, so the
higher you start the better. Finishing a masters can help you land a better
job.

Basically, unless you land a spot in a top company, you might be better off
finishing. Otherwise you can quite possibly hop from one mediocre job to
another with little growth.

------
godelmachine
I think the most sensical advice would be to finish the latter half of your
Masters & then start job hunting.

With a Masters in your CV, you would be having added value in the market any
time of the day. Plus, it will be a big booster in getting you a job easily.

If you drop out midway through, that's gonna make employers raise their
eyebrows.

------
atmosx
Finnish what you start. Do it for yourself. Expectations will be met later,
you’ll be working your entire life, don’t rush on it.

In conditions parity, a candidate with masters degree is better than a
candidate with no masters degree. So there you have it.

